# Underground bed the bushcrafty way



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone and thanks for joining , this week I started to make a bed , splitting the log was difficult because the piece I got didnt had natural cracks yet , but I still decided to proceed as I dont like backing up 
So it went as planned , cooked some nice steak and enjoyed the outdoors with my doggo , a lot of hard work and lot of pain in muscles the next day but well worth it and lesson well learned , heres a video and will post pictures later as I have them in my phone , as always your thoughts and advices are much appreciated

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Are you going to split another log to make a wider platform? Maybe something for a back rest to keep your back off the earth while sitting upright while eating etc.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm bit lost on the intent here...is it just to be underground...or is it to be hidden? Your not gonna hide that rope and hoist mechanism after you get inside...so its just a hole. one that you can just be shot in with no way to escape.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking @chemikle only stops by to promote his videos is what I am thinking.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like a dead fall trap for a tiger...where he's the bait....just sayin....


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking @chemikle only stops by to promote his videos is what I am thinking.


why ? I have been making videos for years and not always posted here but made many threads about many subjects...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

chemikle said:


> why ? I have been making videos for years and not always posted here but made many threads about many subjects...


That's my way of urging you to hang out with us and interact, more. I'm thinking you have some interesting thoughts to share on many topics.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm a subscriber. Your videos are awesome. What kind of dog is that? A pointer?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm a subscriber. Your videos are awesome. What kind of dog is that? A pointer?


Thank you !
English pointer


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Thank you !
> English pointer


Beautiful dog. I have a shepherd/husky mix and a dachshund. You might want to consider adding a dachshund to the pack someday. They don't take up a lot of room and they love to dig. The paws and body are built for digging out all kinds of animals from the ground.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Honestly I never thought I'd like a little dog. I thought little dogs were kind of funny, like they were more like having a guinea pig or a rabbit as a pet. But this little guy has proved me wrong. He's worked his way into the pack, so to speak.


----------

